# so how do you like the new colour scheme?



## sithious (Nov 19, 2001)

me no like...


----------



## vic (Nov 19, 2001)

just get rid of the crappy MS navy blu shit and i'll be happier toom much contrast


----------



## blb (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted _argh! it blinds me! it binds me!_ even though it doesn't actually bind me, just blinds...


----------



## FaRuvius (Nov 19, 2001)

The new color scheme is too conflicting.  It is hard on the eyes.  The blue is too dark, and the yellows too light.  The older orange, while shocking to some at first, was much more mellow.

The yellow and blue theme is a little too close to the color choices of  MacNN ; and THEIR shades are much less painful to the eyes.

The difference between the two shades of yellow is not great enough, and is in stark contrast with the bright yellow and dark blue at the top of the page.

I do like the new logo, however.

We DO need to work on the color choice.  Take a page out of Apple's Human Interface Guidline:  avoid colors that distract the eyes.  People will be looking at this for long periods of time (or all day, if you are AdmiralAK  )  Black text on a light yellow background is harder to read.  The decision of BLACK for links is poor, as most links are colored to differentiate them from ordinary underlined text.

And if you ask me, the orange theme was one of the coolest parts of this community.  It made us stand out, that we Think Different!  

And most importantly, why the desire to change?


FaRuvius
--------------------------------
"Its orange! well, it used to be...."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 19, 2001)

aaaahhhhh  !!!!
My eyes!!!!
The blinding colours!!!
Please gimme back my blue scheeeeeeeeeemeeee 


now ...why is this my fault again ? 


Admiral


----------



## swizcore (Nov 20, 2001)

Why am i always the "weird" one? I like it more than the old scheme. But since im the low man on the totem pole, i guess im poopooed.... I mean, it could defintitely be better but I like it more than the dark. 

BTW, you know you always get the blame Admiral AK.
Its one of those "bug ya cause we like ya things"


----------



## sithious (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *BTW, you know you always get the blame Admiral AK.
> Its one of those "bug ya cause we like ya things"  *



yup.


----------



## vic (Nov 20, 2001)

this is da system 7 scheme yeah!!! 

how about a Platinum theme! where the black becomes 20% gray???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 20, 2001)

No no no!!!
This is the _crme_ theme that was not in the *COPLAND* release os OS 8 


Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Nov 20, 2001)

I can't even change it back to the warm oranges in my preferences!  

WTF not? Back when people wanted the stark ugly windows like blues, I could still keep the warm colours by selecting it in my prefs. How come this has been removed?


----------



## Soapvox (Nov 20, 2001)

And its all Admirals Fault, Admin if you are listening please let us change it back in preferences


----------



## Iuis (Nov 22, 2001)

This 'new' colour is horrible..I liked the tangerine a lot better, too bad you changed it


----------



## alexachucarro (Dec 4, 2001)

The original theme was fine, but if you're intent with changing it. Try Apple's website overall look.

testuser may have been onto something with the Aqua with graphite, but use nice colours too. Blues, reds, oranges (not your diahrorea and shite versions), green etc.

Where our eyes like to look at it. And use White with grey, but change those buttons man, what the hell are you doing with square buttons and Win95 text?

It's all gone to hell, John.


----------



## swizcore (Dec 4, 2001)

Once again. i think its dope! Variety is the spice of life and mine is like a jalepeno pepper thansk to macosx.com! keep it up.


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2001)

I suppose i could adjust to this. It is definitly more striking than the previous scheme. But it really clashes with my grape imac!! I know some people like the bright colors, but really they are just not good for your eyes (my failing eyes). Of course if this is to support the Big Orange (Tennessee Vols) in their bid to take #1 away from Miami, then I fully support leaving it up till after the final bowl game!! Seriously, the aqua and platinum sounds soothing (of course, purple looks good with both these). Even with this current scheme, most of the colors are ok except for the bright orange.The brown looks good.  Just don't ever make it all black with white lettering!!!!!
(personally, I don't think Ak had anything to do with this - I have seen his website and it is fairly tasteful)


----------



## ScottW (Dec 4, 2001)

The problem with making your site look like Apple's, and owning macosx.com, is that Apple could indeed find something to say that we are "confusing" the consumer. Making people THINK we are an Apple site. Indeed we are not.

In addition, we need something that makes us stand out from the rest of the crowd. A site people remember. Not a dark site that is cold and uninviting, but site that makes you go... damn, why didn't I make my forums like that. 

Admin


----------



## .dev.lqd (Dec 4, 2001)

I totally dig. Websites shouldn't (and can't really) cater to people's color tastes- they should just work. Otherwise- they lack character, definition, and originality.

The color scheme works   It may be a color I would NEVER EVER invite into any interior decoration I might do for a space I planned on being in- but my browser isn't at MacOSX.com 24/7... but again maybe that's why I don't mind


----------



## evildan (Dec 5, 2001)

I like it... I like the options. I even like the fact that we've been given options. I like the word 'options'. I like orange, I like yellow, I like blue. I like them all too much. 

I notice a splash of green in the banner at the top of the page... oh wait it's gone. How many colors are there on this website... let's count...

I like to count.

I like this orange collection of colors (or colours for you english folks). When it loaded I said to myself, "finally a professionally looking, crisp, assertion of a scheme. This site looks more professional"

There are some things I don't like. But I don't like to talk about them.

I'm a web developer don't ya know.

I like the word web developer...


----------

